
What kind of things should a CS grad build today to be huge? - FahadUddin92
Websites world saturated in 2006 after Facebook, We haven&#x27;t seen many successful apps after 2012. What kind of things should a person launch today to a success?
======
mindcrime
I don't know, but here's some food for thought:

[https://anonym.to/?https://www.jwz.org/doc/groupware.html](https://anonym.to/?https://www.jwz.org/doc/groupware.html)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=id1WShzzMCQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=id1WShzzMCQ)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1e8VZlPBx_0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1e8VZlPBx_0)

[https://www.cnbc.com/2017/03/13/mark-cuban-the-worlds-
first-...](https://www.cnbc.com/2017/03/13/mark-cuban-the-worlds-first-
trillionaire-will-be-an-ai-entrepreneur.html)

[https://www.ycombinator.com/rfs/](https://www.ycombinator.com/rfs/)

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=startup%20ideas](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=startup%20ideas)

